# Stu and Brian - young rabbits - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Stu and Brian
DOB: December 2015

These boys were found dumped on a building site.
These lads must stay together as a bonded pair. 
Stu and Brian are really sweet boys.

They have been neutered, vaccinated, wormed and has seen our vet. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 per rabbit.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0208 407 1080
0797 356 9371
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These boys went to a new home today


----------

